# 5 Gallon buckets for free



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

Home Depot sells 5 gallon buckets for $3.79 apiece. Every single fast food restaurant tosses away four or five pickle buckets a day. If you're bold enough to approach the manager of a a Burger King type store, you can have 5 gallon buckets for free, indefinitely. The wash out is on you, but they wash out clean smelling.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

I wash out my paint buckets. I always have more than I need.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Usually we have more of a problem disposing of them!
Check out this thread.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a bunch that you can have for free. Already clean. You pay shipping.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

They are just an item that accumulates for me. If one is mostly buying a few gallons of this and a couple gallons of that at a time I suppose the OP's idea would save someone a few bucks.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BTW,

if anyone is looking for a good use for all those 5's, I did what I promised I would do. Last summer I grew some tomato plants out of some fives. They worked REALLY well.

I used to have quite a large garden, but the weeding and other maintenance got too time consuming. Plants in fives are very easy to manage. The only down side is that they need watering much more often, sometimes twice a day when it's hot.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

daArch said:


> BTW,
> 
> if anyone is looking for a good use for all those 5's, I did what I promised I would do. Last summer I grew some tomato plants out of some fives. They worked REALLY well.
> 
> I used to have quite a large garden, but the weeding and other maintenance got too time consuming. Plants in fives are very easy to manage. The only down side is that they need watering much more often, sometimes twice a day when it's hot.


Did you do them upsidedown ?

My bro-in-law hung them from his clothes line. There are 'claims' it produces more tomatoes.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Contractor Jeff said:


> Home Depot sells 5 gallon buckets for $3.79 apiece. Every single fast food restaurant tosses away four or five pickle buckets a day. If you're bold enough to approach the manager of a a Burger King type store, you can have 5 gallon buckets for free, indefinitely. The wash out is on you, but they wash out clean smelling.


Sev! Is that you?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I clean out my 5's of paste, they then become paint set-ups.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks bud....good idea....Most guys in here have enough 5's to clean out if they wish..Nobody should be lacking in one gallon pails or even fives if they are not too lazy to clean them out every day...


----------



## Contractor Jeff (Apr 8, 2011)

JoseyWales said:


> thanks bud....good idea....Most guys in here have enough 5's to clean out if they wish..Nobody should be lacking in one gallon pails or even fives if they are not too lazy to clean them out every day...


Cleaning out buckets every day is one chore I can do without if I have an unlimited supply of clean 5 gallon buckets and fill them up with masking paper, trash from the job and just chuck 'em.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Local paint recycling depot takes all my empties to recycle as well, cans, pails, as long as it has the label.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> Local paint recycling depot takes all my empties to recycle as well, cans, pails, as long as it has the label.


Tree hugger.. LOL.. just kidding we don't have that option here.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Tree hugger.. LOL.. just kidding we don't have that option here.


I assumed it was all over Canada. There was a big paint place in Calgary I'd drop stuff off at, and here I drop it at the "battery doctor" they collect paint, flammable household stuff, electronics etc.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Did you do them upsidedown ?
> 
> My bro-in-law hung them from his clothes line. There are 'claims' it produces more tomatoes.


NO, but the concept does intrigue me


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> I assumed it was all over Canada. There was a big paint place in Calgary I'd drop stuff off at, and here I drop it at the "battery doctor" they collect paint, flammable household stuff, electronics etc.



Full of paint - yes recycle depot 
- if empty - landfill.

Where did you live in Calgary. I lived 12 years near the Chinook Mall


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

daArch said:


> NO, but the concept does intrigue me




Check it out! 

http://www.gardenwiseonline.ca/gw/container-gardening/2007/05/01/grow-tomatoes-upside-down


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Jeff,

I won't guarantee I'll do it, but I DO guarantee I'll study that site and seriously consider it. 

Maybe I'll try one this year and see how it goes.

THANKS

-Bill


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Full of paint - yes recycle depot
> - if empty - landfill.
> 
> Where did you live in Calgary. I lived 12 years near the Chinook Mall


Ah, ours takes them full or empty, only labels matter, no label, take them elsewhere 

For a bit I lived in the NW Brentwood, then Bowness.

Spent 5 years down south in McKenzieTowne. Great area.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> Ah, ours takes them full or empty, only labels matter, no label, take them elsewhere
> 
> For a bit I lived in the NW Brentwood, then Bowness.
> 
> Spent 5 years down south in McKenzieTowne. Great area.



We spent many a night at the Kilt and Caber - had a few friends down there.


----------

